
Hokusai’s Ghost Stories (ca. 1830) - prismatic
https://publicdomainreview.org/collections/hokusais-ghost-stories-ca-1830/
======
dfxm12
_The series is fruit of the tradition Hyakumonogatari Kaidankai [A Gathering
of One Hundred Supernatural Tales], where Japanese friends would meet to share
fantastically frightening tales from folklore and their own experience._

If this is of interest to you, consider checking out Anthony Bourdain's Hungry
Ghosts comic book series, which is also based on the tradition of
_Hyakumonogatari Kaidankai_.

